# An announcement from Britney



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hai guys, it's me Britney!









I have something to share wif you, something that crystal has wanted fer a while and something that has been in the works fer a few months already. If u dont have crystal added on the facebook, then you dunno what has been going on tha past few days. Scheck it out....























Dis is baby sister Baylee! She will be coming home sometime in April. crystal n me are very happy but shhhhh, we havent told Butter yet.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awwwwwwwww!!!!!! So cute! Love the name and spelling!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, that's enough! I can't take any more of these cute baby chi shots. I want a baby toooooooooooo 
She is adorable.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sooo adorable!!! i want another baby like NOW!!!! xx


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Congrats, so exciting! How old is she in the pics? Ahhh that is such a long time to wait. I put a deposit on Miley the day after she was born, the wait was torturous! Much better to find them at 6 weeks or so lol.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Reese and Miley said:


> Congrats, so exciting! How old is she in the pics? Ahhh that is such a long time to wait. I put a deposit on Miley the day after she was born, the wait was torturous! Much better to find them at 6 weeks or so lol.


She's only a few days old in the pics; she and her two sisters were born on the 26th. I did the same thing as you concerning the deposit, there was about a dozen people who wanted a puppy from this litter, so when 3 popped out, I had to make my move verry quickly :lol: 

Thanks for the responses everyone! I'm so worried about her trip here and after that, I'll be worried about Butter's reaction to her since she is my "baby" and is close to me.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

aww she is such a cutie. i love the name.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww...she's so sweet :daisy: Love the name!!! Congrats


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

oh my gosh she is lovely  cant wait to see her grow , congrats


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Awwwww so blumin cute congratulations xx


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, congratulations Crystal!! I love that little black face, like Leila's.. Such a precious little pup.. Lots of pics, please! Blessings, Deb


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SO tiny-precious!! I got my girls each the day I went to look at them. I could not have waited!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay congrats! :hello1: She's sooo precious, Crystal! I love her! :love5: I can't wait to watch her grow. Love her name too.  So many puppies on the board lately, it's really giving me puppy fever!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwwww Congrats congrats!! 

Such sweet lil pups.

I want a puppy tooo!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Eeeee she is sooo cute! How old will she be when you get her? How did you find her?


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats! she is just a sweet little peanut


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oooh, I saw this on someone else' FB !! I didn't say anything here because it wasn't my place to do so. I saw that you were one of the fortunate chosen ones to have a pup from this litter. :hello1:

Congratulations...what having her second name be Bleu ??


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

what a little sweetie


----------



## Chiccos_Mummy (Jan 27, 2011)

I think im in love!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats!!! That is awesome news!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I've wanted another addition for a while now, so to not only get that PLUS the exact "look" I wanted, is great :love2:




flippedstars said:


> Eeeee she is sooo cute! How old will she be when you get her? How did you find her?


Thanks Kristi! She'll be 10 weeks when I get her, I think of it'll be great for her to have a little extra time with her mom because as far as I'm aware, her sisters will be leaving at 8 weeks. The lady I'm getting her from is someone I've known since I joined this forum and she knows how much I love her female, so when she decided to breed her, she approached. When this little cutie (who has the right coloring/markings I want!) popped out, I had to have her.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY!!!! HOW adorable! Congrats on your new little one!!! Everybody is getting a puppy around here! LOL


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Woo hoo!!!!! That is awesome. She is such a cutie my hubbie gave me the green light for another but I'm holding back for awhile. I'm thinking 3 is a good number for us right now.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yay Britney!! I am so happy for you and Butter!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww................Congratulations! Baylee is gorgeous and so cute!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Two new pics of Baylee, 4 days old now :love2:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww!! Congratulations!!! Baylee is precious.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi nice to see your new baby oh my goodness what is cuter than little baylee thank for shareing your fun


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, Britney, that is wonderful you are getting a new baby sister and she is adorable!!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats! She's soooo pretty!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG>.more puppy....congrats!!.....


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OOOOH what a wee cutie pie!
Reminds me of my Dillon at that age.
Congrats Crystal, and Briteny and Butter too!
Am sure they will all have fun together. x


----------

